# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs >  [Bots And Programs] Summary

## The Mars Volta

----(please leave the copyright info below intact)----
*This post is copyright by the user posting it and MMOwned.com - World of Warcraft Exploits,Hacks, Bots and Guides, where it was posted. You may not copy or reproduce the above on any other site without written permission from both the poster and MMOwned.com*

Index
1. Posting [Flying Piggy]
2. Search Function
3. Warden
4. Converting Screenshots to .JPG [Kurios]
5. Cheat Engine [Relz]
6. Process Guard
7. Current Working Hack Locations

---------------------------------------------------------------------
1. Posting
A lot of posts on this forum, and many others get thrashed, flamed, 
and debased on many occasions due to the lack of thought put into 
them, or the way they were set up. In order to post files on this 
forum, we've set up an easy system to use for all cases.

1) No questions are allowed on the Bots and Programs section, period.
2) Always scan the files you are about to share with: 
http://www.virustotal.com/en/indexf.html and 
http://virusscan.jotti.org/
3) Not an official rule, but L337 writing gets annoying, and is just 
down right useless, along with posting in ALL CAPITALS too. w3 don't 
KnEdE to HaVeS DuMB PosTz LyKe DeZzE.

A standard post should always include:
Original author of the program (for copyright sakes)
Date of the post
Name of the program
Description of the program
Screenshots of the virus scans (IMPORTANT)
Download link to the program

A few good file uploading sites are as follows:
www.rapidshare.com
www.megaupload.com
www.imageshack.us
www.urbandictionary.com

See Flying Piggy's original post here:
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/13857-read-how-post-bots-programs-section.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------

2. Search Function
Search is your friend. It's self explanitory, it is easy, it is 
efficient. It saves you time and saves us time. Please, use it. All 
you have to do is type in a few key words, and get all the answers 
you'll ever need.

---------------------------------------------------------------------
3. Warden
Warden is Blizzard's computerized anti-hacking tool which scans your 
computers processes, windows, and various other files and logs inside 
of your computer's system. Unfortunately, by agreeing to Blizzard's 
EULA, there is technically no offense brought upon by Warden, and 
doesn't damage your computer at all. Recently (meaning within 2 
years), many hackers have found a way around Warden, which is in most 
cases by using a rootkit, or a set of software tools used to conceal 
processes, files, and system data from your operating system. One 
type of commonly used programs which will be presented later on is 
Cheat Engine, which is virtually undetectable by Blizzard's current 
Warden (3/19/07) through its multi-enhanced rootkit system.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
4. Converting Screenshots to .JPG

You will need WinRar to open this and extract: 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/attachments/bots-programs/78-convert-screenshots-jpg-

Copy and paste the program in your screenshot's folder inside the 
World of Warcraft directory. Open it up and you will have a bunch of 
options to alter the pictures or keep them the same way. It's self 
explanitory. 

View the original post for any other help. 
http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-programs/8853-convert-screenshots-jpg.html

--------------------------------------------------------------------
5. Cheat Engine
From WikiPedia:
Cheat Engine, "CE", is a free software and open source program for 
cheating in games using a hex memory searcher and editor to allow 
people to modify variables while programs are running. It is 
currently the most popular cheating software used. CE has influenced 
a lot of online games, as it is open source and can be modified to 
their needs. This program resembles Tsearch and ArtMoney. It searches 
for values input by the user with a wide variety of options such as 
"Unkown Initial Value" and "Decreased Value" scans. Cheat Engine is 
also a standalone trainer maker (trainers that function on their own 
without Cheat Engine).

Cheat Engine can also view the disassembled memory of a process and 
make alterations to give the user advantages such as infinite health, 
time or ammunition. It also has some direct 3d manipulation tools, 
allowing you to see through walls, zoom in/out and with some advanced 
configuring allows you to let Cheat Engine move the mouse for you to 
get a certain texture into the center of the screen. 

Cheat Engine is used here on MMOWNED and other World of Warcraft 
forums just like it said from WikiPedia. The benefit from Cheat 
Engine is its advanced rootkit anti-detection built into it and 
kernel protection on top of that too. On top of that, Cheat Engine 
comes in with its own built in speed hack system (for most games). 
Rather then finding the walk packets and values, Cheat Engine simply 
speeds up the client side, there for forcing the server side to react 
with it. In WoW's case, the server lets you move that fast, with no 
reprecautions, that is, if your Cheat Engine doesn't get detected.

When using the speed hack option, your other client side effects will 
be altered to the speed you set it too, whether it is faster or 
slower, your clock will adjust to it, and your cooldowns will too.
Now, where do you get Cheat Engine?

www.cheatengine.org
or
http://www.hot.ee/tan333/CheatEngine52.exe

Once it is installed, it is recommended that you set up all the best 
options for further protection. Go over to the setting tab which is 
located under the green logo and click on "Extra." Now, click on both 
of the stealth mode boxes and you will probably get a pop-up 
prompting you to set up the rootkit. Press "Yes."

Next, choose the Code Finger tab under settings and click "Prevent 
detection of debugger."

Thats about it for Cheat Engine's internal protection services. Under 
the settings tab are a bunch of other options to customize Cheat 
Engine, including macros which you can set for the Speed Hack, 
trainers, and other value changing tools, etc.

In order to pick the process you want to use for Cheat Engine, click 
the computer icon at the top left screen when WoW is running (better 
to open this when you're fully logged in, for security purposes.)
Scroll down and usually WoW.exe is located at the very bottum of the 
list. Select it, and you're done! You can now change / edit the World 
of Warcraft.
--------------------------------------------------------------------
6. Process Guard
Process Guard does exactly what its name says. It allows you to 
protect processes from being read, whether it be reading, altering, 
or terminating. Or you can allow processes to be able to alter, read, 
or terminate other programs.

Process Guard comes with a free version of its program, which has an 
unlimited amount of time to use, but doesn't come with the 
specilization and protection that the full version does. 

With the full version, you pretty much get the whole lot, and can 
protect yourself from almost any outside source when talking about 
your processes, but the trial version is enough for your Warcraft 
needs. The full version just has the handy anti-global hook key 
software with it. Meaning almost any keylogger will not work on your 
computer, unless for some reason your full version of Process Guard 
is not running or not working properly.

There are many full version cracks out there and in this forum, but 
too many people have decided to post them, so I am not going to name 
a bunch of people who originally posted, because there are too many 
to count. Again, use the search function. 

Process Guard is pretty easy to use and has a sleek interface for the 
computer illiterite.

Here is their website:
http://www.diamondcs.com.au/processguard/

-------------------------------------------------------------------

7. Current Working Hack Locations

All of these hacks are CURRENTLY updated and their current versions (3/23) are checked and proven clean from virustotal's scans.

CHT's NBS by Maxe: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...s-updated.html

CHT's Main Thread by Maxe: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...rt-thread.html

Mountain Climber trainer by Zxain: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...n-2-0-8-a.html

Safer Mountain Climber trainer by HolyForce: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...fe-method.html

No Fall Damage / Float Hack by Ursulus: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...loat-hack.html

Enhanced No Fall / Float with Mountain Climber by kingviper: http://www.mmowned.com/forums/bots-p...loat-hack.html

-------------------------------------------------------------------

8. Free Online Virus Scanning:

It is preferred that you use these two websites to scan all of your uploaded (and downloaded) files before using them or placing them for us, and then, if it isn't shown already, post screenshots of them completed on the thread you saw it in:

http://www.virustotal.com/en/indexf.html and 
http://virusscan.jotti.org/

-------------------------------------------------------------------

Credits:
Flamethrower
Relz
Flying Piggy
Kurios
Matt
Zxain
MaXe
Ursulus
Kingviper
Holyforce

By posting this, I don't imply that any of this was made up by me, 
and credit was given, and will be given, where credit is due. This is 
just an easy to read, easily accessable post in order to inform and 
share information in an easy manner to others.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Great post +rep , but could you make your post in larger characters because its a little hard to read with tired eyes .

----------


## The Mars Volta

Yeah I didn't read it after I posted (GG me?), I'm a minimalist, but I think a little bigger would be better.

Edit: Don't stress it, give it whenever.

----------


## Flying Piggy

Thx for the main post update , it looks great now : )

----------


## kookle

Nice, good effort to do such a thing. +rep

----------


## aceace

thanks so much... for the great post...just a lil question hopefully you can point me in the right direction... how would i set up process guard to work with wow and glider...thanks for all your help in advance and for your post...  :Smile:

----------


## The Mars Volta

Depends on what you want your glider to do.

In "Protection", you can allow PG to authorize and protect certain processes. What you want to do with wow.exe is protect it for termination, modification, and reading. And then allow glider to modify and read (which should come standard)

----------


## aceace

oh ok... i just mainly want to level up with glider without being detected..thats about it.....or make it more secure...

----------


## GanjalfTheGreen

aceace, as far as we are all aware glider is undetected by warden, i mean over the past 2 days i've seen 7 or 8 botters in both Azeroth and the Outlands and they still seem to be there so it seems that the only way to get caught is by a player reporting you or if blizzard decides to watch your account for some reason which shouldn't happen unless you draw attention to yourself

----------


## nixxor

great job +rep

----------


## Baito

Nice guide +rep. Someone should maybe sticky this, it's very informative.

----------


## The Mars Volta

Thanks. I'll do regular updates every time something big shows up. Appreciate it.

----------


## JohnCoffey

Don't use glider and process guard together, for some reason they do not play well together. Glider is very safe as it is, so there's no reason to have process guard protecting it. When I tried it I couldn't hardly move my mouse. Maybe it's just me. Great post.

----------


## The Mars Volta

Could be because you didnt set up PG to let glider modify protected programs. Not sure, and anyways, when using glider you're not really supposed to move your mouse either =P. Thanks

----------


## aceace

yah welll i tried...to run glider with pg..and it lagged me the **** out...lol so shut that shit off... its running fine now

----------


## The Mars Volta

Added a compiled list of current trainers and hacks and added general information of our online virus scans, procedures, and locations.

----------


## Alexandro

Nice thread  :Smile:

----------


## Flying Piggy

Gratz on the sticky Flamethrower : )

----------


## The Mars Volta

I begged matt. Jk (but not really)

Soon: Updating "Begmenots" new hack with better instructions

----------


## L3xus

Very interesting for NB like me ^^

Mlex

----------


## yourhaxrule

the mountin climber hack has bin warded and no longer works (8a1f14) (433) dos no work :Frown: 

god damn it all the mountain climber hacks are warded i walked into a wall with the hack activated and it didn't do anything i am mad some one please pm a new version of the hack!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Qlimex

Nice +Rep  :Big Grin:

----------

